# 97 D21 Pickup Keeper Question



## glilley (Nov 25, 2015)

Have owned a 97 Nissan XE pickup (D21) 5-speed manual since it was new and it currently has 304k miles on it. Best vehicle I have ever had. Am willing to invest $2k - $3k to spruce her up for another 5-10 years. Currently runs well and has been maintained pretty good over the years. 
For my Nissan PU experts out there - what would you spend $ on to test-out/upgrade/replace? I feel I am definitely looking at replacing the timing chain for sure and perhaps the oil pump and replacing he shocks. Gene


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

When doing the timing chain, get a name brand kit. If you can find Japanese parts (you don't have to recognize the name brand), they are generally really good. Also replace the water pump, oil pump, thermostat, radiator hoses, belts, and coolant.

Ball joints are always a nice item to replace. Tie rod ends, center link (on the front), and leave spring bushings (on the rear) also are nice to replace. Moog makes a lot of nice parts and puts them all on one page to save you the trouble of searching:

https://www.moog-suspension-parts.com/products/nissan_d21_pickup_2wd_1997

I also like to get the highest Cold Cranking Amps battery I can to fit in the battery spot.

You could also change the fluids in the transmission (only use GL-4, not anything "newer" and no "meets or exceeds GL-4 specs" fluid) and in the rear axle.


----------



## glilley (Nov 25, 2015)

Ooraahh!! Thanks for excellent advice Marine - read your profile. I retired from the Corps in 1995 and now living in Mount Olive, NC with retired Navy wife. I will probably make this a 2019 project. Had not thought about the transmission fluids so will take that advice! Also, thanks for the moog link. Take care! Gene


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IF you are not familiar with them, already, check out Rockauto.com. They have a wide selection of parts at great prices, including Moog and many of the Nissan OE manufactures, like NGK (spark plugs/wires), NTK (oxygen sensors), KYB (shock absorbers), Bando (drive belts) and Aisin cooling system parts.
If you need any genuine Nissan parts, try NissanPartsDeal.com or CourtesyParts.com.


----------

